# Mikrofon einlesen, Lautsprecher ausgeben



## §Alptraum§ (11. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab momentan folgendes Problem:
Wie kann ich die Soundausgabe des Mikrofons einlesen.
Soviel mir mal gesagt wurde, wird der Sound AD gewandelt.
Das bedeutet, dass es dann 8 Bit, 16 Bit irgendwo im PC vor sich her werkelt, wo man es dann auch abrufen kann.

Nur wo :-(

Ich habe zwar schon einiges im Netz gefunden, aber irgendwie wurde es viel zu schwer dokumentiert.

Wisst ihr, wo es hierfür ein gutes Tutorial gibt, oder wo man an ein bischen "verständlichen" Quelltext gelangt?

Was hab ich eigendlich damit vor?
Also der 8 Bit "1 Byte", bzw. 16 Bit Wert (2 Byte), soll erst einmal in einer Textdatei gespeichert werden.
Da immer wieder dieser Wert abgerufen wird "da Dauerschleife", hat die Textdatei selbstverständlich auch immer wieder einen anderen Wert.

Nun ist es so, dass der PC einen Server hat.
Der Server wartet auf einen Befehl.
Nachdem der Befehl vom Server bestätigt worden ist, schickt er den Inhalt von der Textdatei zum Clienten.
Der Client schickt diesen Inhalt dann direkt zur Soundkarte.

Wie man sieht, soll es ein Voice over IP Programm werden.

Also ein Client, als auch ein Serverprogramm hab ich schon geschrieben.

Es liegt nur noch daran, wie ich die Daten vom Mikrofon bekomme und dann zur Soundkarte schicke.

Mir wäre jede Programmiersprache recht, hauptsache ist, dass es funktioniert.

Cu


----------



## emmanuel099 (12. August 2009)

Hallo §Alptraum§,
vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link ein bisschen weiter: http://www.andreadrian.de/babyphone/

Ich bin auch gerade dabei meinen Chat mit einer VOIP-Funktion zu erweitern (in C++), die Übertragung selber will ich mit speex/vorbis machen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, wie kann ich alle Audiodaten die das System normal über den Lautsprecher ausgibt abfangen?

mfg emmanuel099


----------

